# flush trim bit question



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm working on picking bits and would like a flush trim bit for edge banding shelves out of MDF or plywood (mostly 3/4"). 

This might be a silly question, but why are different diameter (1/2 & 3/4) flush bits offered? Same thing for the height - why offer so many heights if you can just drop the router? my inclination is to go for the 1/2" 2" long...any thoughts?

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_flush.html

yep, newbie questions from a newbie!


----------

